# Now they're four weeks old, pictures of my ragdoll litter!



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Time does fly! My baby raggies has already become four weeks old, and they are exploring the world and have started to eat solid food!

Here they are:

*Norma:*


















*Leola:*


















*Roscoe:*


















*Skyler:*


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

what adorable little babies! Awww! 
*swoon*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! They're so cute I can hardly stand it!  


I want NORMA!!! :luv


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

I love watching them grow


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such cute kittens! :luv


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I want Roscoe!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

debo said:


> I want Roscoe!


Me too! Bet I can get to Sweden before you do :lol:


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> debo said:
> 
> 
> > I want Roscoe!
> ...


Nah, I'm used to flying overseas all the time! They know us by name at British Airways! I want him! Roscoe's MINE! I have this new affinity for male cats since having Eddie!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

While Doodlebug is in Sweden, I'm getting Holly!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You really have to stop doing this! :x Showing me cute Ragdoll kittens, tempting me to buy one! :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aren't they gorgeous :heart 

If you were in the states, I'd already be at your door :lol: :lol:


----------

